# Autoglym Cabriolet Fabric Hood Maintenance Kit - Any Good?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Is the Autoglym Cabriolet Fabric Hood Maintenance Kit any good?

Is there a better AIO kit available?

PS 2 AG kits for less then £20 at Halfords at the mo with their BOGOF offer 

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...5456_langId_-1_categoryId_255237#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have not used the AG kit myself but I use Gtech I1 which is very good :thumb:

Some videos of it in action on Gtech's website...

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/interior-coatings/i1-smart-fabric/


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

As above!


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

I ve used the Autoglym Cabriolet Fabric Hood Kit in the past and it was fine, easy to use and does the job , will be using the Renovo sytem this year though , just for a change as you do , but the AG stuff really is ok .


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I used to use the AG on my cabrio and quite liked it, have used it again this week on the roof of my sisters new car. If you're trying to remove mould then you will be disappointed! Otherwise if the roof is just grubby you'll be fine


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

What would you use to remove mould?

A neighbour approached me asking to detail his z3 but also specified getting rid of mould on soft top


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Useful thread here...no one answered my last post though (probably distracted by my rant about my neighboour though 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257295&highlight=soft+top


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I done a hood with the autoglym kits and it didn't bead water at all. Tried it on another car and found the same. I used loads of product so that wasn't the problem. 

I'm never sure what ones last the best tbh. Done a Porshe 10 months later and 303 fabric guard didn't seem to be on there at all. Do an RS4 vert wax top up every month and Gtechniq fabric guard is still on there 4/5 months later although it doesn't get used much and stays in a garage.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Forgot to say. I bought it when it was on BOGOF at halfords and thought it was a waste of money to be honest. Although I may have done something wrong.


----------



## chrisba (May 7, 2007)

Incredible Detail said:


> Forgot to say. I bought it when it was on BOGOF at halfords and thought it was a waste of money to be honest. Although I may have done something wrong.


I'd have to agree. Seemed to use a hell of a lot of product for very little results to be honest.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

As I've said in all the other threads that come up about this, I used the AG kit on my 911's roof in February 2011 and it still beads water today, albeit not as well as it did when I first stuck it on.

I can't imagine why the poster above had poor results with it unless it was a bad batch - I'm pretty sure nobody could have applied it any worse than I did


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I ended up using Milton sterilising solution (diluted 50/50 with water) and a nail brush and scrubbing the mouldy patches before rinsing and repeating. I also used a wet vac (vax) to suck out the mould and dirty water. Lots of hard work but good results in the end. 
I did post a thread about cleaning mould from soft tops and had some great suggestions but my sister had already bought the Miltons so gave that a try first  just don't get in on your clothes as it'll take the colour out!


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

hmm , have always used the cabrio cleaner and reproofer with no problems at all , usually do it annually and its still beading a year later but not as well as it does after first being done , the only thing i will say about the kit is make sure you wipe off all the water repellant of the bodywork as it leaves a mess if not but tar and glue remover will shift it if need be !


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

I used the AG kit on my Boxster's hood and it beaded water very effectively. I would recommend it. :thumb:

Here's a short video clip: http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/542/o81r.mp4/


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Bel said:


> As I've said in all the other threads that come up about this, I used the AG kit on my 911's roof in February 2011 and it still beads water today, albeit not as well as it did when I first stuck it on.
> 
> I can't imagine why the poster above had poor results with it unless it was a bad batch - I'm pretty sure nobody could have applied it any worse than I did


Me too, after cleaning and resealing the water sit s on my softop like crushed ice and still does today , that s after a year .


----------



## pat1 (Mar 13, 2012)

*No beading*

Spent a long time using AGs Fabric Hood cleaner and protector kit yesterday - I stuck by the instructions, but when I went out to the car this morning - no beading at all :-(.

It was dry all day yesterday and I finished spraying the hood around 2pm. It wasn't raining when I went to bed at 2am (!) so it should have cured ok.

Curiously, I had similar disappointing results with the Gtecniq stuff.

Might the hood material have something to do with it? Audi TT.


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes its very good. Protected my car fine and I've still got loads left.


----------



## pat1 (Mar 13, 2012)

So what's gone wrong then?

I applied the protector exactly as the instructions??


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

i cant remember how its used, but i think i used the cleaning spray and abrasive pad first. then i soaked the roof with the waterproof spray. that was it I think. worked really good for me.


----------



## pat1 (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a mystery then, as I cleaned, scrubbed, rinsed, blotted to leave damp and then applied half a 500ml bottle of protector as per what's on the pack.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

How about trying Fabsil? Meant to work very well!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Clearly the AG product is hit and miss, some have good results, others not so good. This is mirrored by the feedback we receive, which also highlights inconsistent results from using other non-specialist products or DIY remedies.

One of my personal beliefs which was backed up by a customer with a Saab convertible who popped in yesterday (and who has recommended this to others) is that 'made for the job' products will do the best job, and that you get what you pay for.

Silicone sprays will wash off, we all know this from tyre dressings. Products which don't contain bactericide/fungicide won't remove and prevent regrowth of green stuff.

Thereforethe only range we stock and recommend, and happily sell to restoration companies, detailers, valeters and main dealers up and down the country, is Renovo. Simply, it does what it says on the tin, results are tremendous and they last.

To clean and reproof a 2 seater car will cost £26.50, to do a 4 seater £34. Add in colour restorer at £19.25 for a 2-seater or £33.25 for a 4-seater if required.

And although there are other outlets for this brand, we have had a fake product turn up on eBay. We are the biggest UK stockist of Renovo so always have plenty in hand and I am very happy to advise on individual circumstances, best by PM, e-mail or phone call as I may not keep up to date on this thread.

http://www.morethanpolish.com/hindsight.asp


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

*Another vote for I1*

Here is a brief video of the wife's Beetle Cabriolet roof that I did in G-Techniq I1. Its still beading so far 6 months later.

[URL=http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff114/boxster550/Detailing Pics/?action=view&current=VIDEO0015.mp4]


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

CPU said:


> Here is a brief video of the wife's Beetle Cabriolet roof that I did in G-Techniq I1. Its still beading so far 6 months later.
> 
> [URL=http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff114/boxster550/Detailing Pics/?action=view&current=VIDEO0015.mp4]


Nice! i love your avatar aswell:doublesho


----------



## pat1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Curiously, when I went out to the car this evening there _was_ beading .

Maybe it just can't shake off a fine mist or a deluge. If it ever stops raining again I'll use up the rest of the bottle, maybe applying by brush.

If that's doesn't work, Fabsil next!


----------



## chrisba (May 7, 2007)

RaceGlazer - How long does the Renovo treatment last in general? Obviously if it's only 3 months it's far from cost effective but I'd love to try it. I've tried everything else to get rid of the silver frame marks on the roof of my z4.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

pat1 said:


> Curiously, when I went out to the car this evening there _was_ beading .
> 
> Maybe it just can't shake of a fine mist or a deluge. If it ever stops raining again I'll use up the rest of the bottle, maybe applying by brush.
> 
> If that's doesn't work, Fabsil next!


When I applied mine I sprayed onto a small scouing sponge and applied it that way , I felt that it was easier to apply ,and helped to get an even coat on the roof .


----------



## pat1 (Mar 13, 2012)

This suff appear to get better over time - nothing done since application, now it looks like


----------

